# Good news/Bad news : sick fish, need help.



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

So I went to my good friend place of business today because he has been telling me about this sick tank he has (He's the business owner/Parnter) in his Warehouse. I wasn't sure what they had there so I brought my bucket and iside it I put a 25ft python, test kit, vice grips (to install python to tap), PH buffer (just incase), and a bottle of Prime.

I get there to find a 3/4 full eek: ) 5 foot tank with multi colored gravel and NO HEATER.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates.... Between 80 and a 100!

didn't even test for PH..

I asked when the last time they did a water change and they said " a water change?" so never.. they'd never done a water change. They didn't own a gravel vac.

Thick blackness came up from under that multi colored gravel and florescent plastic plants...

Inside the tank there was one 4" Gourami with open pink sores on his body and his tail is starting to dissolve at the tip.. 

Apparently all the other fish died. They had just gone and bought a whole bunch of them after the last batch died and the new ones all died and this gourami was the only man standing.

So while I was giving them crap and explaining the maintenance regime of a fishtank they said to just take the whole thing.. On the condition that I save the fish (who they named Trooper) and pay a small bit of cash.

So now I have a 5 foot tank in my garage (WOOT!!) but I also have a very sick little buddy. 

So I came home and set up a hospital tank and dosed it with Melafix.

Is there anything else I should do to help this little guy out? 

1) Add salt? 
2) What is the best temp? 
3) Do I feed him?

I'm going to post this on kwas too and see if they can help there as well...

Thanks guys and wish us luck.. he's in good hands now


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

80F is not too bad to keep him warm. I kept Kaon at 86 for a while. A little salt might feel good and feed.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Heres a pic of trooper..

The flash washed it out a bit it seems to look worse in person..










In all fairness they were already talking about giving me the tank but were still iffy about it all..


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

poor little guy. Get him well. He's in great hands. I am told he's a moonlight gourami.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice job brandon. Hope the lil guy heals up.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

His sores look less inflamed after a night in warm salted water... 

I'm going to try and get him some Sulfa or a combo of Maracyn & Maracyn II if I can.. under the direction of a breeder friend friend of mine whos knows a thing or three.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Excellent news.

I was just on a different forum where a fish had cut himself open on a root. with excellent care, the fish recovered entirely. Don't feel upset if you fail, but give it your best. I am positive you can make a difference to this poor animal. 

I am sending healing energy to you and the fish.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Good on you for saving it Brandon.

Looks to me like a she, but it could just be the damage to the dorsal fin making it look rounded. Also, looks more like a three spot gourami of some kind. If you look closely, you can see faint vertical bands, which is the base marking for all the three-spot gouramis. Colour morph could be a gold or bronze, but doesn't look like a blue.

As for care, I'm sure all it will really need is clean water and some TLC. You can house him in a higher temp tank, and feed well and keep the water clean. Nice score on a five foot tank!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Good job!!!
They were probably debating throwing it out anyway ....
WTG gl ...


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

No actually they were debating giving it to me or not actually.. I mentioned it after the pic but it's hard to notice it..


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Good for you! Melafix and pimafix are good to have. I also really like Metronidazole. If you have a sick fishy and you're not sure if it's bacterial or fungal, this will zap both in many cases. 

Nice tank catch, and hope that the lil' guy pulls through.


KLF.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Trooper is doing awesome and looks great! a little pink still in the worst areas but eats like a champ and is very active. I'm so glad that it pulled through!

Trooper just got moved to a ten gallon that will be easier to do WC's too and maintain. But if all goes well "he" will go into the 180 when its set up.. see how he does with SA/CA cichlids  

I think he'll be fine.


----------

